# Info about Job Seeker visa and personal loan.



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,


I am planning to apply for Job Seeker Visa. I will be taking personal loan to show the funds. I heard that, my visa will be rejected as I wont be allowed to fly abroad with a personal loan.
Please let me know if you have any idea

Regards,
Likith


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If the German embassy recognises your propf of funds, you can get the visa and then you can travel (at least according to German rules).
Whether you can leave your country leaving an unpaid loan behind is another question that you should ask on your country's forum!


----------

